# Caridina trifasciata + Caridina cantonensis



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*The black Caridina Cantonensis (Crystal Black/Red Shrimp) is very similar to the Caridina Trifasciata (Bumble Bee Shrimp). But Im not sure of anyone sells CRS's locally in my area but they do sell Bumble Bee's. Has anyone kept the bumble bee's before and what are you experiences with them? Do they really need acidic water to breed?*


Caridina trifasciata = Bumble Bee Shrimp ( Caridina trifasciata)

Caridina cantonensis = Bee Shrimp .:. Caridina cantonensis sp. "Bee" .:. Freshwater Aquarium Shrimp Species Information Page


----------

